# Taking a Break



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

After romping through the house like a maniac!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flat dog!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

So pretty! I love her coloring.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Too too cute!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww sweet picture of a pretty girl.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

CUTE!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Ginger you are such a cutie. I love your front paws they are so big and fluffy.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> Oh Ginger you are such a cutie. I love your front paws they are so big and fluffy.


She got trimmed shortly after this photo. Her feet aren't really quite that big. There is a slight distortion due to camera angle and wide lens. The left paw certainly looks a bit large in the photo. But, cute she is, that's for sure. Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------

